# Vanilla Extract for deer???



## Mossy Oak Man

Does vanilla extract work for deer? If so how do you use it in the woods to atract the deer?


----------



## Swamprat

Mossy Oak Man said:


> Does vanilla extract work for deer? If so how do you use it in the woods to atract the deer?



There was a thread on here about a few weeks ago on the same topic. Do a search.

Seems to work and is cheap.


----------



## trentb

take your dog out in the woods. soak him down in it, tape his mouth shut an wait.


----------



## FishinMech

trentb said:


> take your dog out in the woods. soak him down in it, tape his mouth shut an wait.


----------



## cathooker

Yes, the vanilla extract will attract deer. It also makes a good cover scent. Spray it on your boots before you walk in. Once you get to where you are going to hunt spray several bushes around your stand. I have been using it for years and I still use it. I shot this Chattooga county buck while he was smelling a bush I had sprayed the vanilla scent on.


----------



## michael_M

yes it works very well i make my own but some say the extract works as good some say it doesnt all i can say that it works very well


----------



## J-son30223

I don't know but if you get hungry just open the bottle and take a good whiff because you will swear its pound cake!!


----------



## bowhunter07

Team Fitzgerald (Dan and Guy) made a scent attractant called Vanilla Killa and it was basically vanilla extract! and it worked.


----------



## cathooker

J-son30223 said:


> I don't know but if you get hungry just open the bottle and take a good whiff because you will swear its pound cake!!



Now that's funny!!!


----------



## BrotherBadger

Cathooker, 

Do you dilute it with water in the bottle? If so, what mixure would you suggest?


----------



## michael_M

we make ours straight no water take a 5th of vodka and some vanilla beans 2 beans per 5th of vodka


----------



## Mossy Oak Man

Thanks Yall, I am goin to use it this saturday when I hit the woods, Ill let yall know if I get one on the ground.


----------



## michael_M

good luck


----------



## cathooker

BrotherBadger said:


> Cathooker,
> 
> Do you dilute it with water in the bottle? If so, what mixure would you suggest?



 I do not dilute it with water.


----------



## Southern-Hunter

Tried something like years ago, no luck.. Maybe wrong location.

Check out site for VK from Dan Fitzgerald:

http://www.myoutdoorzone.com/group/thezoneclub/


----------



## dwhee87

"we make ours straight no water take a 5th of vodka and some vanilla beans 2 beans per 5th of vodka"

..and if you get cold or thirsty, you can have a little shot to get the blood moving!


----------



## cathooker

Southern-Hunter said:


> Tried something like years ago, no luck.. Maybe wrong location.
> 
> Check out site for VK from Dan Fitzgerald:
> 
> http://www.myoutdoorzone.com/group/thezoneclub/



You can buy vanilla extract from a store, get more and pay less than VK.


----------



## mike c

my grandfather used it 40 years ago and ive always used it just watch out in hot weather   and dont spray it on yourself yellowjackets love it


----------



## Paymaster

Been using store bought Vanilla Extract since the early 70's. Not immitation vanilla but the real thing. Works good for me.


----------

